# Tail twitching



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

I did't get many helpful replies when posting this topic on the health boards so I'm going to try here:

My 2 1/2 year old boy has been twitching/spazzing out. His tail will twitch violently and it freaks him out. He then darts around his cage. When he stops darting he starts furiously cleaning his tail.

I've taken him to the vet and he was given Baytril since his lungs and heart are not sounding good...but, she doesn't have a clue what the twitching is.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Could it be a brain problem? The only time my female twitches her tail is if im petting her adn shes bruxing.


----------

